# Tank Divider for 10 gallon tank?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was looking at some fish at my pet store and sure enough there's the bettas in their little cups full of debris, so I was thinking I would rescue a couple but first I'm going to need a divider for a 10 gallon tank, where can I get one?


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

local hardware store have them cut you peice of 10inch by 12 peice of plexi glass then you get to watch them make threatening faces at each other... you can keep it in place by a couple dabs of pure silicon and drill holes in it to allowwater flow and filtration


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

FordMan said:


> local hardware store have them cut you peice of 10inch by 12 peice of plexi glass then you get to watch them make threatening faces at each other... you can keep it in place by a couple dabs of pure silicon and drill holes in it to allow water flow and filtration


wow, didn't think of that - that should be easy enough, I have silicon.

thanks alot


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

ha yeah i avoid pricey fish store solutions at all cost


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

FordMan said:


> ha yeah i avoid pricey fish store solutions at all cost


heheh, yup.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Another thing that works well is the plastic meshes they sell at craft stores. It's cheap, has holes in it already, and its easy to cut.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, tyylym's idea is really good! I can't really help too much cuz I've never had a divided tank, but if you want advice on bettas, thats somethin I can help with!


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tyyrlym said:


> Another thing that works well is the plastic meshes they sell at craft stores. It's cheap, has holes in it already, and its easy to cut.


I don't think that stuff is clear though, is it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a thread in the DIY section of the forum that tells how to make one with plastic canvas. The fish may be able to see each other through the holes. IDK


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Sj45 said:


> I don't think that stuff is clear though, is it?


Why would it need to be clear?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't keep a clear divider between my two betta tanks as I fear they'd hurt themselves with the way they charge full blast at each other, hitting the sides of the tank. They stress themselves out too badly being able to see each other and I don't think that can possibly be good for their long term health. Just something to think about before going with a clear divider.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could put lotsd of plants by the divider to kind of block their view of each other.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> I can't keep a clear divider between my two betta tanks as I fear they'd hurt themselves with the way they charge full blast at each other, hitting the sides of the tank. They stress themselves out too badly being able to see each other and I don't think that can possibly be good for their long term health. Just something to think about before going with a clear divider.


hmm, thanks for the comment, i'll take that into consideration...but less flaring :/


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

they live to fight why stop them haha i mean aren't you suppose to grab you and your 5 best siamese friends and bet on a nice siamese fighting fish fight maaaann good times in mongolia "yes hello bar keep i need another saki and a new betta hahahaha


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Sj45 said:


> hmm, thanks for the comment, i'll take that into consideration...but less flaring :/


In the wild bettas will flare at one another and then maybe fight, they might back down before it though. Afterwards the loser will swim away and find a different territory. Setting them up in a tank like that in full view of one another will get them hyped up but they can neither back down and swim away or fight it out. They get keyed up and can't do anything about it.

If you really want to see them flare either get a few small and well chosen inhabitants to share the tank with them or use the mirror trick.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are all in full view of each other and ignore each other. I think they have learned that they can't get to each other.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

you can also use eggcrate. pretty easy to set up and fairly cheap


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it should be ok to get a clear divider IF you have lots of plants and hiding spots for ur fishies!


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

Tyyrlym said:


> Another thing that works well is the plastic meshes they sell at craft stores. It's cheap, has holes in it already, and its easy to cut.


your 100% right, it works very nice and to answer others that question if its clear... no its not and IMHO that would be better. also if you want to make a divider for a larger tank you can use this and just sew them together using fishing line. i made one to go in my 75gal using this stuff being my wife already had it in her craft stuff and it works great.

Steve


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

HMMM..... Your bettas are sure going to be under a LOT of stress if they see each other all the time. Stress leads to illness and a shorter life span. Also if memory serves me correct, I read somewhere on a forum that plexiglass should not be used on aquariums because it gives off a gas. Even aquarium tops are made of real glass. You might want to do a little more research on the plexiglass thing. Besides, it might be cheaper in the long run to buy one of the tank dividers available. I believe they are green and your bettas will be happier in the long run. IMO


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

I checked out a tank divider today at the LFS. They are white with little holes.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

you can make the same thing for much less by taking a trip to home depot. but if youre not so crafty, or just dont want to deal with it, by all means, spend the extra money and just pick it up at the LFS


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow, this thread got quite popular, so yah...I'll probably just end up buying one from my lfs.


----------

